
Ask HN: Why doesn't Github have file sizes? - huyvun
I love Github source browser, is there a reason
or a way to show file sizes next to the files
in the browser ?
======
johncoltrane
I don't know, but Git is a DVCS: you can take a look at the source on your own
machine. Github is nice and all but your local file explorer or Git client
will happily show you file size.

~~~
profquail
Sure, you can look at the source on your own machine.

There are times though where it's just more convenient to browse the source
directly on Github. For example: if you're looking for a little snippet of
code in some old/large repository you don't already have a local clone of --
it may take a while to clone it (slow connection, huge repository, etc.).
Showing the file sizes in the "folder view" on Github would be helpful to
guess which file you actually need to look in.

